
Apache Mesos 0.27.0 Released - SEJeff
http://mesos.apache.org/blog/mesos-0-27-0-released/
======
jnaour
Have anybody works with Mesos?

How does it compare to Yarn, particularly in a production perspective? Is it
stable, easy to integrate?

We are currently thinking to switch from a Kafka-Spark(on Yarn)-Mongo stack to
a SMACK stack (Spark, Mesos, Akka, Cassandra, Kafka)[1]. It seems that there
is a good integration between theses projects. Also you can run Docker on
Mesos using Marathon[2] so not only our data-driven stack could be on Mesos
but the full stack.

[1] [https://mesosphere.com/blog/2015/07/24/learn-everything-
you-...](https://mesosphere.com/blog/2015/07/24/learn-everything-you-need-to-
know-about-scala-and-big-data-in-oakland/)

[2]
[https://github.com/mesosphere/marathon](https://github.com/mesosphere/marathon)

~~~
petard
We have been using Mesos+Marathon+Docker in production for more than year.
Mesos has been very reliable, there are a lot of moving parts so it does take
some effort to get everything going.

Caveat: We only use it to run state-less applications. Applications like Kafka
that require data persistence are run outside Mesos as data persistance is not
yet handled reliably with Marathon.

[1] [http://datajet.io/One-year-with-Apache-Mesos-The-Good-The-
Ba...](http://datajet.io/One-year-with-Apache-Mesos-The-Good-The-Bad-and-the-
Ugly.html)

~~~
KirinDave
It seems like Marathon is a really weak link in the chain between Mesos and
Docker.

Have you considered using some other tool there? I know there is a Kubernetes
target for it. Of course, any non-GCE port of Kubernetes is in likely need of
sponsorship/love. And of course, Kubernetes currently introduces some
additional network overhead.

Still, it might be helpful there for handling problems like getting persistent
storage mixed in.

~~~
crb
I collaborate with the team at Google who work on Kubernetes, and I know that
other platforms are given a lot of love - we test end-to-end on AWS, for
example.

If you're interested in getting involved in Kubernetes-on-something-else, we'd
love to hear from you. Drop by Slack at slack.k8s.io!

~~~
KirinDave
So is the AWS binding not full of landmines now? With misleading defaults, a
bad logging configuration that will assuredly fall over if it hits serious
load, and a way to diagnose failures on the minions without resorting to AWS
sorcery?

Can I run more than 1 cluster per account AZ without a silent but very nasty
failure condition where both clusters become wedged?

I have stuff in production on it and I need to take it down because the entire
cluster is unreliable. Mostly because there are frustrating bugs in disk space
management that hurt clusters.

I really like Kubernetes and you can see I've carried water for it here. I've
been trying to tie it to mbrace because thatz be a nice cloud portability. But
I'm much more impressed with the GCE experience than the AWS experience.

~~~
crb
I honestly don't know, but I do know that the GitHub issue tracker is the
system of record for all these things, and if you report them there, they will
be fixed very quickly. These sound like things we'd want to know about and I'm
not close enough to the AWS experience to know if it's as bad as you say!

------
je_bailey
One of the biggest complaints I have for websites that host software projects
is a tendency to assume you know what the project is about. A couple of clicks
to look at the main page, documentation, and getting started, and there is not
a single paragraph that tells me what mesos is for. So my eyes glaze over and
I move on.

~~~
unwind
I agree. This is a sub-page talking about a particular release though, so it's
not a landing page or "front page".

Clicking the logo works and gets you to the project's actual front page
([http://mesos.apache.org/](http://mesos.apache.org/)), which has a decent
description:

 _Apache Mesos abstracts CPU, memory, storage, and other compute resources
away from machines (physical or virtual), enabling fault-tolerant and elastic
distributed systems to easily be built and run effectively._

That's still pretty abstract of course, but at least it's attempting to answer
"what is Mesos?" first thing on the page.

------
flyinprogramer
Idk how many people care, but one of the new features in 0.27 is the addition
of ContainerLoggers, and a logger that uses logrotate. Here's a blog post I
wrote on how to get you started with getting this working:
[http://continuousfailure.com/post/mesos27_logging/](http://continuousfailure.com/post/mesos27_logging/)

~~~
mdaniel
> would capture std{out,err} indefinitely, which could cause the slave host to
> run out of disk space

That sounds to me like something everyone would care about. I have started
setting Docker's log-opt to max-size=128m and max-file=3 expressly to side-
step that kind of nonsense. It's a great happy medium between "logs go out
over the network", which impedes one's ability to use "docker log" for quick-
and-dirty viewing, but not blowing out the disks. We've enjoyed __great
__success with logspout, since it captures every container, relieving us of
the need to configure them individually.

